# Oris Titanium Chrono 44mm



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been looking for one of these for a few months now, didn't realise how few are around, in the UK at least. I have the normal version and it's one of my favourites, now fancy trying the chrono version.

So if you have one on a bracelet you might be thinking of moving on, let me know please. Not sure if I prefer the wavy dial, or the plain/shiny, as in this photo.

Can't get the photo on, will try again later.


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

Bumpity. Still looking.

Apparently the are 2 or 3 slightly different styles. Wavy face, possibly plain face, sword hands and not so swordy hands as above. Not sure about the face, but prefer the sword hands, so made my search even harder


----------

